# Where to get lump charcoal?



## bjmpm777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I called locally about getting lump charcoal and all the info they had was to some guy in WV that has 2500 lbs for $600.  I started laughing.  2500 lbs? 

anyway,  if anyone has a good link or info on getting some lump charcoal i would appreciate it.

Thanks!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 6, 2006)

bj, do a google search for 'lump charcoal" and you'll get so many returns on it than you can shake a . . . well lump charcoal stick at!! :D


----------



## mikeold (Jan 7, 2006)

Bj,
I don't know if you have a Lowe's home center or a Home Depot  near you but they do sell lump Charcoal. If I remember the last time I bought some it was around $10.00 for 20lb.

Mike


----------



## monty (Jan 8, 2006)

BJ, here's another shot. Both ACE and TtueValue hardware stores carry it. If there is no stock available they can order it and have it in stock in short time. And I have found that if you want to order a reasonable amount there will be a discount.
Monty


----------



## ggnutsc (Jan 9, 2006)

I know Wally World has kinda taken a hit on here, but......How bad can you screw up lump charcoal??   I have purchased some lump charcoal there. As far as I can tell it's kinda seasonal for them so they may or may not have any this time of year. 

It burned well and was sure a nice change from standard briquets, I didn't have a a bunch of sand and grit plugging the air inlets on the bottom of the brinkmann EC.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 11, 2006)

I found some Lump Charcoal on Amazon.. it seems a little pricey but I guess if you cannot find it anywhere else then it could be worth it. This is an affiliate link which means if you click this link instead of going to amazon and hunting for it yourself then this site will make about a dollar of it in commissions.

Your best deal will be at Ace Hardware or somewhere local.. if you cannot find it then click the link below to order from Amazon:

20 Pound Bag of Lump Charcoal


----------



## okie from muskogee (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi bjmpm77
Do you have a Albertson near you? They carry lump and it is not to high.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 16, 2006)

It is true that sometimes you can find lump charcoal at the grocery store.. they tend to carry items all year regardless of the season unlike Wal-mart who is trying to finish off their stock of grilling/smoking as early as july or August without taking into account the countless numbers of us who grill/smoke all year.

I have spoken to the local wal-mart about this problem and got a very unconcerned response.

On the other hand our local Reasor's grocery store carries lump charcoal, wood chunks and other supplies all year long and for the last several years I have been buying from them all year even though they are a tad higher than Wal-mart.

I am willing to pay a little extra for better service.

You might also look in the phone book and see if you have a fireplace store.. alot of times those types of stores will also carry grilling equipment and supplies as well as firewood that can be bought and split into chunks for use in the smoker.


----------



## azweepei (Jan 16, 2006)

If you have  a store near you called 'Barbeques Gallore', go there and get a bag of El Diablo lump charcoal. It costs around $15 and you get 45 lbs.
Besides, Wal-Mart is evil and should be avoided at all costs!!  :twisted:


----------



## veener88 (Apr 19, 2006)

Yea check ACE hardware.  My local one had 20lb bags on sale for $6.99 each.  

Man right now it would take me about 20 years to go through that 2500.  I have to sayt that is not that good a deal.  I would only save about $100 compared to ACE.


----------



## roksmith (Apr 19, 2006)

I think most Lowes and Home Depots carry "Cowboy Charcoal".
It's a nice blend of hickory, oak, and maple.
It works very well in a smallish offset smoker.


----------



## veener88 (Apr 19, 2006)

The Cowboy is what I get at my local stores.  They are the only ones up by me no matter who I go to.  The stuff burn great.  When you buy the 20lb bag you get some big hunks.  Had about a 2+ft long peice of hard wood flooring on one bag.  I have to say a lot of the oak is hardwood flooring.


----------



## bekellog81 (Apr 20, 2006)

I get mine at wal-mart.  It is the Royal oak brand.  It is $5 for 10lbs. The one around  here seems to have it all year.  You all are right how bad can you screw up lump charcoal!!!


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's a great link that reviews quite a few brands:

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag.  

Personally I like Royal Oak over Cowboy and either B&B out of Texas or Wicked Good from Laralee Distributors are Da BOMB!  Lump can get screwed up by either being nothing but dust and itty bitty pieces or not fully combusted.  Also some brands use odds and ends -  scraps from the furniture and RV industries which concerns me that laminates might end up in the mix.


----------

